# Who is you favorite among 6 russians masters



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay if im correct in no particular order i name the six rokofiev, Stravinsky, mussorgsky, rimsky-Korsakov, shostakovitch, tchaikovsky.

Who are your favorite of this list

Here my answer to this

1- mussorgsky because he make the prettiest music, yet powerfull 
2- Prokofiev same reason as mussorgsky but i like him less than mussorgsky
3- Stravinsky powerfull music but less prettier maybe than the two afore mention
4-shostakovich i was not sure of him in 4 th place since he is a great composer
5-tchaikovsky ockay he may had write the prettiest music of all of em except it lack in power
6- rimsky-Korsakov is pretty music , but not the prettiest and it lack in power

This is my opinion on the fameous 6, i could be wrong but this is what i think right now.
I hope i wont make enemies whit Rimsky-Korsakov devotee, yep

:tiphat:.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My favourite is Shostakovich but I'd choose Stravinsky as the one I respect the most due to the stylistic variety of his output and his own imprint he made on the compositional methods he employed - his music rarely seemed to stop evolving for long and there's very little of it that is surplus to requirements.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Tchaikovsky. Regardless of the fashionable bashing of him on this forum, he is the greatest of all Russian composers.

Next for me, is Scriabin. 

Then Prokofiev.

Then Stravinsky.

Then Rachmaninoff.

Then Shostakovich. 

Then Mussorgsky and Rimsky Korsakov. 

For me, these are basically the first tier of the classic Russians composers. I have others that I really enjoy but don't rank as highly.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite is Prokofiev. Tchaikovsky is a distant second.

I can easily survive without the others.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

For the record, I take the omission of Rachmaninov personally. :tiphat:

Of those listed, it's Tchaikovsky for me ... by a landslide or two.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1st - Shostakovich
2nd - Scriabin
3rd - Weinberg
4th - Taneyev
5th - Prokofiev
6th - Stravinsky


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Mussorgsky and Rimsky-Korsakov for me. Love Boris Godounov, Sadko, May Night etc.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Shostakovich for me. The others are way in the distance.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

1: Stravinsky
2: Tchaikovsky
3: Shostakovich
4: Prokofiev
5: Rimsky-Korsakov
6: Mussorgsky


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Stravinsky had the most variety, the highest number of sheer masterpieces, the highest ratio of quality output to overall output, and wrote the best individual works as well.

I'd put Mussorgsky and Prokofiev on the next tier.

Then Tchaikovsky.

Then Shostakovich and Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, the OP asks for "favorite" and not "greatest." So I guess I'll give 1st place to the one I listen to most: Shostakovich.

After that, probably Prokofiev, Stravinsky, Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, and Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

1st is Prokofiev

2nd tier includes Chajkovskij and Shostakovic

3rd tier: Stravinskij (even though I acknowledge his higher importance) and Rachmaninov

4th tier: Skrjabin, Borodin and the others


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Prokofiev, Stravinsky (even though some of his later works are dry) and Shostakovich first, then Mussorgsky, Rachmaninov, Rimsky Korsakov, Borodin and Glazunov, and at the bottom lies Tchaikovksy.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

I'm undecided between Shostakovich and Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich for being the greatest symphonist of the 20th century and Tchakovsky for being, well, the greatest symphonist of the 19th century. I'm kidding, I don't even like Tchakovsky's symphonies too much, but the rest of his output is outstanding.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Tchaikovsky of course who is ahead of all the others there listed.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

In terms of who I listen to most, I'd say a tie between Stravinsky and Shostakovich.
Then the others. At the bottom Rimsky-Korsakov and Tchaikovsky.

Mussorgsky would possibly have been on the top of my Russian listening list but unfortunately there's not as much to listen to as the others. If I think of a sort of appreciation/number-of-works ratio he could be my Russian #1.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stravinsky ~ the most profound of the lot (as in so many miles ahead there is just no contest), a body of gorgeous works which are also both profound and eminently listenable, and hold up, only yield more upon repeated hearings.

Mussorgsky ~ because he was that good, despite his intense alcoholism and not finishing a lot of pieces.

Prokofiev ~ Whom I find pithy, gnarly, great-humored and actually the most typically old-fashioned romantic / lyric of these three.

I like some bits of Rimsky-Korsakov, but tiny bits by comparison, have next to 0 interest or truck, at all, with the other two remaining; they're just not my cuppa.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Stravinsky had the most variety, the highest number of sheer masterpieces, the highest ratio of quality output to overall output, and wrote the best individual works as well.
> 
> I'd put Mussorgsky and Prokofiev on the next tier.
> 
> ...


That would be my exact ranking too! I still don't instinctively associate Stravinsky with being Russian - which is hilariously wrong but kinda makes sense to me as he seems such a "worldly" composer while the other Russian big names seem so distinctly "Russian"

Edit - actually I'd slip Rachmaninov above Tchaikovsky and Rimsky alongside Tchaik with ol Dima bringing up the rear


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Stravinsky
Prokofiev
Mussorgsky
the other guys


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Stravinsky in a laugher for me.

Shostakovich and Prokofiev on the next tier, the others a bit below.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

dgee said:


> That would be my exact ranking too! I still don't instinctively associate Stravinsky with being Russian - which is hilariously wrong but kinda makes sense to me as he seems such a "worldly" composer while the other Russian big names seem so distinctly "Russian"
> 
> Edit - actually I'd slip Rachmaninov above Tchaikovsky and Rimsky alongside Tchaik with ol Dima bringing up the rear


There is something very Russian about Stravinsky's early music in particular, but I suppose one thinks of the later works mostly in terms of their Stravinskian characteristics.






As compared to:






Or


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The only choice I can easily make is to put R-K at the bottom. I like all the rest about equally in different ways and at different times.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> The only choice I can easily make is to put *R-K at the bottom*. I like all the rest about equally in different ways and at different times.


Why that, may I ask?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd like to be much more familiar with the many operas of both Mussorgsky and Rimsky-Korsakov than I am now, before I offer any provisional verdict on either. My suspicion is there's a lot of wonderful music in there, but I'm really only familiar with one opera by each.

But currently voting Stravinsky.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

As the question was asking for a favorite I go purely based on personal taste, no evaluation of greatness, 1st Prokofiev, 2nd Stravinsky, 3rd, though not included in the list Rachmaninov


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I would have to add Glinka & Bortniansky.

How was Glazunov left out of this thread?  [Or maybe I actually should start wearing my glasses]

I enter the three of them for consideration.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Tchaikovsky first. He can claim 7 marvelous symphonies (counting the _Manfred_)... the last three being unquestionable masterpieces. There are at least 7 operas of the highest merit: _Undina, Eugene Onegin, Mazzepa, The Maid of Orleans, Cherevichki, Iolanta,_ and _The Queen of Spades_. Then there are the three great ballets (_Sleeping Beauty, Swan Lake_, and _The Nutcracker_). Three piano concertos (one stunner), the great violin concerto, Variations on a Rococo Theme for Cello and Orchestra, program music such as the 1812 Orchestra, Francesca da Rimini, Marche Slav, Capriccio Italien, Hamlet, Orchestral Suite No. 4 in G major "Mozartiana", Op. 61, Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50, Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, All-Night Vigil.

As much as I admire... like Stravinsky, Prokofiev, etc... none of the others come near to a body of music as large and consistently marvelous. I didn't even mention the art songs/Romances. I find Shostakovitch erratic and wish he had been able to continue in the direction that he explored in his 2 operas, _The Nose_ and _Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_. Mussorgsky's oeuvre is far too truncated due to his alcoholism. His _Pictures at an Exhibition, Night on Bald Mountain_, the _Songs and Dances of Death_ and even the operas _Boris Godunov_ and _Khovanshchina_ owe heavily to the orchestration of Ravel and Rimsky-Korsakov.

After Tchaikovsky I would be hard-pressed to select a second. I am especially fond of Stravinsky's early work such as _Le Rossignol, Renard, Histoire du soldat, The Firebird, Petrushka, Le sacre du printemps & Le noces_ but I find a lot of the later work hasn't really grabbed me... with a few exceptions: _Concerto in E-flat Dumbarton Oaks_ & _Symphony of Psalms_.

Prokofiev may have composed even more "masterworks" IMO... although he never rises to the level of _The Firebird, Petrushka,_ or _Le sacre du printemps_.

Rimsky-Korsakov is undoubtedly underrated due to his focus upon vocal music... especially opera. I don't think his importance to orchestration can be overstated... not only in his own works, but in the works of Borodin, Glinka, and Mussorgsky. He composed 16 operas (counting a couple of revisions) of real merit... at time verging upon genius... and he also can claim a large body of art songs/Romances.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The only choice I can easily make is to put R-K at the bottom. I like all the rest about equally in different ways and at different times.

Why that, may I ask?

My first thought as well.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay if im correct in no particular order i name the six rokofiev, Stravinsky, mussorgsky, rimsky-Korsakov, shostakovitch, tchaikovsky.
> 
> Who are your favorite of this list
> 
> ...


What??? Rimsky-Korsakov's music is not only the prettiest of the above composers, but also the most powerful. (This is a completely objective, logical opinion, as my avatar suggests)

You are now my mortal enemy. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My approximate rankings:

1. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
..
..
..
..
..
..
2. Sergei Prokofiev
3. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky / Igor Stravinsky
5. Dmitri Shostakovich (I feel bad for ranking him so low, but all of the above are so good too)
..
..
6. Modest Mussorgsky (not a bad composer, but often not in the best taste, just in my opinion)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> As much as I admire... like Stravinsky, Prokofiev, etc... none of the others come near to a body of music as large and consistently marvelous.


Mass
Threni
Symphony in C
Apollo
Violin Concerto
Agon
Octet
Septet
The Rake's Progress
Orpheus
Requiem Canticles
Concerto for Two Pianos
Pulcinella
The Fairy's Kiss
Ebony Concerto
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Cantata
A Sermon, A Narrative, and A Prayer
Anthem "The Dove Descending"

These are all masterpieces in my view.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

^ Not to mention the ones you left off for being too obvious! (Rite, Psalms, Noces, etc...)

In order of consistency and marvelous-ness, the Russians that I wouldn't want to be without:

1. Stravinsky
2. Prokofiev
3. Scriabin
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Gubaidulina
6. Shostakovich
7. Schnittke
8. Mussorgsky
9. Rachmaninoff
10. Ustvolskaya
11. Denisov


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

1 Rimsky-Korsakov
2 Mussorgsky
3 Prokofiev
4 Stravinsky
5 Tchaikovsky
6 Shostakovich

Having said that, I'm quite sure my answer will be different in two years. I can feel my tastes changing amongst this group.

Honorable mention for Lyapunov - I have very little, but what I have I really like. 

And Borodin, who may have been the most talented of them all.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Stravinsky 
Shostakovich 
Tchaikovsky 
Prokofiev 
Rachmaninov 
Mussorgsky

are my favourite Russian composers.


----------



## phlrdfd (Jan 18, 2015)

Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich are my two favorite Russian composers. If I had to pick a third, while Sheherazade and Pictures at an Exhibition are both favorite pieces of mine, I'd probably have to go with Prokofiev based on his overall record. From an objective standpoint, I understand that Stravinsky was one of the most significant composers of the 20th century, but he's never been one of my favorites.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Tchaikovsky first -- he's consistently tuneful.
Stravinsky second -- he turned music on its head for the benefit of all 20th century composers who came after.
The rest I wouldn't miss too much.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Stravinsky
Prokofiev
Mussorgsky
Tchaikovsky
Shostakovich
Rimsky-Korsokov 

That would be my ranking, I think. Stravinsky had such a brilliant musical mind and the quality of his output is very consistent. 

Ditto for Prokofiev, a composer of spiky dissonant music that at the same time, runs smooth like melted butter. 

Mussorgsky was perhaps the boldest and most original Russian composers of the 19th century and it's really sad he didn't complete more. 

I like Tchaikovsky's music well enough and I love his uncanny ability to write great melodies. However, there aren't a lot of pieces by him that I listen to and end up saying "Yes, that was perfect". There always seems to be a movement that brings the whole down, frequently it's the finale. There are a few devices that I think he tended to overuse too (sequencing being the primary one). But I do really like the Violin Concerto, the 6th symphony and some of the orchestral suites. 

Shostakovich's music is a sort of strange case for me. There's about half of his music that I really love and half of it that I really don't. He's another composer that I feel falls back on similar devices a little too often. But there are quite a few pieces by him that I really like (4th, 13th, 14th symphonies, 5th, 6th, 12th, 14th string quartets, Preludes and Fugues). 

Rimsky-Korsokov I am somewhat unfamiliar with. I do like his Russian Easter Overture and Scheharazade. Still, sometimes I get the sense that he hides behind flashy orchestration. Pieces like Cappriccio Espagnol are fun to listen to a couple times but don't really reward deeper listening as much as composers that are higher on the list.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

My favorites are Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky.
The rest may turn out to be favorites as well if I would listen to more of their music. I like the Russians in general.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Stravinsky had the most variety, the highest number of sheer masterpieces, the highest ratio of quality output to overall output, and wrote the best individual works as well.


I assume you meant to add "in my opinion" here, because passing off highly subjective views as fact is so unlike you.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Skilmarilion said:


> I assume you meant to add "in my opinion" here, because passing off highly subjective views as fact is so unlike you.


Do we really need "In My Opinion" in front of a few selected posts we might not agree with, or do we need a permanent reminder header, "In My Opinion" provided by the site on anything anyone writes, or can we and should we assume that everything written in the way of opinion is the writer's opinion?

Are those difficult questions?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> Rimsky-Korsokov I am somewhat unfamiliar with. I do like his Russian Easter Overture and Scheharazade. Still, sometimes I get the sense that he hides behind flashy orchestration sometimes. Pieces like Cappriccio Espagnol are fun to listen to a couple times but don't really reward deeper listening as much as composers that are higher on the list.


It hits the spot for me every time! But that's only once every 10 years! But I have a soft spot for Rimsky, because he was one of the first composers I got into starting out. And Borodin too.

I still haven't explored Stravinsky or Prokofiev deep enough. I don't know the latter's symphonies at all, but his piano music is superb!

I've only listened to three pieces by Mussorgsky. Pictures; Night On Bald Mountain; Boris Godunov. Are there any other great pieces I've missed?

Tchaikovsky obviously was a great composer of his time, but it's not like a lot of his music hits me deep to the core. I do enjoy the sweet melodies, and his fine orchestrations.

Shosty has his moments. But like you mentioned, those devices. Piccolo orgasms!

If I had to go with just one composer's oeuvre, it's got to be Stravinsky.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Do we really need "In My Opinion" in front of a few selected posts we might not agree with, or do we need a permanent reminder header, "In My Opinion" provided by the site on anything anyone writes...


Of course not.

Maybe I read Mahlerian's post the wrong way, but to me it read like fact listing without really supporting any of those statements.

Anyway, no big deal.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

QuietGuy said:


> Tchaikovsky first -- he's consistently tuneful.
> Stravinsky second -- he turned music on its head for the benefit of all 20th century composers who came after.
> The rest I wouldn't miss too much.


Tchaikovsky. What a great melodist! Then I listen to Prokofiev. What a great melodist!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Who are your favorite of this list


None of them are my favorites. No Russians are amongst my top favorite composers. I like music by Nikolai Roslavets (1881-1944) or Vyacheslav Artyomov (b. 1940) and, to a lesser extent, Scriabin or Gliere, but none of them rank highly with respect to my personal aesthetics. I do, however, appreciate very much the 'Golden Age' film music by Daniele Amfitheatrof (who, due to the paucity of recordings on his music, doesn't even garner much interest from amongst film score enthusiasts).


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Stavrogin said:


> Why that, may I ask?


I am less interested in Rimsky-Korsakoff than the others probably because I am less interested in opera in general and it is the most important part of his oeuvre. Of course, the same might be said of Tchaikovsky and Mussorgsky. However, Tchaikovsky has a lot of superb orchestral music as well, and it happens that Boris Godunov (the original version without the Polish scene, especially) is among my favorites. I really like R-K's orchestral music as well, Sheherazade, Antar, Russian Easter Overture, but it lacks a certain dynamism; More repetition and less overall drive maybe?

It is quite possible my opinion would change if I spent more time with his operas. Someday perhaps.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

starthrower said:


> ...
> I've only listened to three pieces by Mussorgsky. Pictures; Night On Bald Mountain; Boris Godunov. Are there any other great pieces I've missed?
> ....


Well, at least two imo:

Khovanshchina (unfinished - completed by Rimsky-Korsakov, revised by Shostakovich, some later revisions by Ravel and Stravinsky)
Reference recording:










Wiener Staatoper, Claudio Abbado
(Shostakovich version with the final chorus by Stravinsky)

Songs and Dances of Death.
Reference recording










Boris Christoff
Orchestre National de la Radiotelevision Francaise, Georges Tzipine

Then I'd also add

Salammbô (unfinished)
Reference recording








Orchestra e Coro di Milano della Radiotelevisione Italiana
Zoltan Pesko

The Fair at Sorochintsi (unfinished)
I'm aware of this recording only










Ekaterinburg State Academic Opera, Evgeny Brazhnik


----------



## muzik (May 16, 2013)

1-Rachmaninoff 
2-Rachmaninoff 
3-Rachmaninoff 
4-Rachmaninoff


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Skilmarilion said:


> I assume you meant to add "in my opinion" here, because passing off highly subjective views as fact is so unlike you.


You're right that my views are highly rooted in my own subjectivity, but I also truly do believe that there is such a thing as quality in art (as opposed to rank amateurism), and that Stravinsky's work has it in spades.

That said, I respect the work of all of the composers listed and think that all of them are deserving of their places in the canon, and recognize that in part, the differences between them stem from differing aims rather than better or worse realization of those aims.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Glazunov
Myaskovsky
Tchaikovsky
Boris Tchaikovsky
Vissarion Shebalin
Shostakovich
Rachmaninoff
Vladimir Rebikov (you all should give his piano music a try). 

->Especially Glazunov and Myaskovsky, whose contributions to the continual development of Russian music cannot be overlooked.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Rachmaninov (who should be listed but isn't) and Prokofiev are my favorite Russian composers. After that I'm fond of Taneyev (for his chamber music) and Tchaikovsky (mainly for his ballets). Otherwise I rarely listen to Russian music, which is not to say I dislike it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Tchaikovsky. What a great melodist!


Certainly. My problem with Tchaikovsky is the "syrup". When I think he's maxed out on it, he raises it to a higher level. I just can't handle all of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

violadude said:


> I like Tchaikovsky's music well enough and I love his uncanny ability to write great melodies. However, there aren't a lot of pieces by him that I listen to and end up saying "Yes, that was perfect". There always seems to be a movement that brings the whole down, frequently it's the finale. There are a few devices that I think he tended to overuse too (sequencing being the primary one). But I do really like the Violin Concerto, the 6th symphony and some of the orchestral suites.


This is how I feel, or quite close to it. A few of his pieces are fantastic, while many of his best moments tend to use up a bit too much gas, it seems. I find myself rewinding over and over for some moments...and yet finding some of the same works difficult to finish. How we articulate this on old metal forums - "they blew their load on the first track".


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Among the six composers listed, I probably listen to Shostakovich more than any of the others. 

But I love ALL of them, and I wouldn't want to give any of them up.

We just need to add Rachmaninov and Scriabin to the list.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Do we really need "In My Opinion" in front of a few selected posts we might not agree with, or do we need a permanent reminder header, "In My Opinion" provided by the site on anything anyone writes, or can we and should we assume that everything written in the way of opinion is the writer's opinion?
> 
> Are those difficult questions?


In my opinion, they are not!!!


----------



## Bridgetower (May 9, 2013)

I really like Tchaikovsky, and the other five are all relatively closely following him. I also like Borodin, so I would generally say that they are the "7" Russian masters. All in all, Russian classical is great.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Tchaikovsky.
I'm not keen on Russian composers.
Although I do like their string quartets and solo piano music, like Shosty's.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ol' Rimsky finished up a lot of stuff for Mussorgsky and Borodin.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Skilmarilion said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Maybe I read Mahlerian's post the wrong way, but to me it read like fact listing without really supporting any of those statements.
> 
> Anyway, no big deal.


I think if one set up an agreed upon set of criteria of music in the various genres: chamber music; pieces for string orchestra; opera; oratorio; cantata; symphony; concerti; ballets -- that overall Stravinsky does 'come out ahead' in monumentally strong and 'well-constructed' pieces without any 'weaknesses.'

The criteria, no matter how objectively set, still could be called 'subjective,' of course -- but what, no matter how expert and well thought out the criteria, is not still in one way or another, "subjective?"


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

My favorite is Shostakovich.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> My favorites are Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky.
> The rest may turn out to be favorites as well if I would listen to more of their music. I like the Russians in general.


I'm going to have to add Roslavets. I've only listened to Roslavets on youtube, but for reasons I can't explain I like his music very much. "Komsomoliya" has become one of my favorite pieces of music. 
There's a sad story to him and his music.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Stravinsky and Shostakovich mostly.
Love Russian music.
Listening to Rachmaninov right now and this weekend it's Shostakovich and Tchaikovsky in live concerts


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I think if one set up an agreed upon set of criteria of music in the various genres: chamber music; pieces for string orchestra; opera; oratorio; cantata; symphony; concerti; ballets -- that overall Stravinsky does *'come out ahead'* in monumentally strong and 'well-constructed' pieces without any 'weaknesses.'


Sure, subjectivity is unavoidable. All of the above is fine, but all I would say is, I don't see how it leads to the conclusion that Stravinsky "comes out ahead".

I could swap cantata and oratorio for tone poem, and just as reasonably say that Tchaikovsky "comes out ahead".

Probably the only other two who may be considered to have written "great" works across so many, varied genres would be Prokofiev and Rachmaninov.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

Actually, can i have 7?
I forgot Medtner!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Tchaikovsky isn't just a strong contender among Russians, he is one of the half dozen greatest composers of all time. If you don't think he has power in his music, you haven't heard his music much.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

For sheer sheer orchestral color, I feel the Russians tough to beat. Favorites are:

Tchaikovsky
Borodin
Rachmaninoff
Rimsky-Korsakov
Prokofiev
Glazunov


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> Tchaikovsky. Regardless of the fashionable bashing of him on this forum, he is the greatest of all Russian composers.
> 
> Next for me, is Scriabin.
> 
> ...


I agree. Tchaikovsky is the greatest Russian composer.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My 6 favorite Russian composers and my favorite works by each of them:

1. Mussorgsky (Pictures at an Exhibition)
2. Tchaikovsky (Piano Trio, The Seasons, Symphony No. 6)
3. Borodin (On the Steppes of Central Asia, Polovstian Dances)
4. Balakirev (Islamey, The Lark)
5. Rachmaninoff (Piano Concerto No. 3, Preludes, Etudes-Tableaux)
6. Rimsky-Korsakov (Scheherazade, Capriccio Espagnol)

Honorable mention to an Armenian composer: Khachaturian (Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto, Toccata, Sabre Dance)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet Ballet, Piano Concerto No. 3

Shostakovich: Symphonies 4 & 5.

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1, String Quartet No. 1

Stravinsky: Le sacre du printemps

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3

Mussorgsky: Night on Bare Mountain, Boris Godunov


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet Ballet, Piano Concerto No. 3
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphonies 4 & 5.
> 
> ...


Great choices! I can't believe I forgot about the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto when writing my post. Thanks for jogging my memory.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Great choices! I can't believe I forgot about the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto when writing my post. Thanks for jogging my memory.


Thanks. Yours are terrific. The Tchaikovsky Piano Trio is epic!

I'm a sucker for the first Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto. It's a great work. Nothing is more thrilling than that final coda. Coda Pink?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

1. Prokofiev 
2. Schnittke
3. Gubaidulina
4. Stravinsky
5. Rachmaninov
6. Mussorgsky
7. Scriabin

The rest in the OP. (All of which are also good).


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

At the moment, I don't really enjoy the russian sentimentality at all. It's just too much and too overwhelming. But Shostakovich and Stravinsky are still okay. Sometimes I get into a "russian mood", but for some reason it is not now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2016)

1. Tchaikovsky because there are so many great works of his that I listen to often. Symphonies 6 & 5, the 1st piano concerto, the violin concerto, the rococo variations, all three ballets. And many more.
2 & 3. A tie! Shostakovitch and Prokofiev. I love the concertos of both but not so much the symphonies. Prokofiev's 1st symphony is really good but the rest are difficult for me. Each have many other works that I love. 
4. Stravinsky for The Rite, The Firebird, the violin concerto and a few others.
5. Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade is among my favorite Russian works and he has some other things that I listen to often.
6. Mussorgsky would be last for me from the list in the OP. His Pictures at an Exhibition is okay on piano but I like the orchestral version by Ravel better. I do love the Polovsian Dances.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Great choices! I can't believe I forgot about the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto when writing my post. Thanks for jogging my memory.


Anytime your memory wants to go jogging with my memory, give me a call.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Stravinsky 
Schnittke 
Korndorf 
Scriabin


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Schnittke
Gubaidulina
Shostakovich
Prokofiev
Stravinsky
and the rest


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jerome said:


> 1. Tchaikovsky because there are so many great works of his that I listen to often. Symphonies 6 & 5, the 1st piano concerto, the violin concerto, the rococo variations, all three ballets. And many more.
> 2 & 3. A tie! Shostakovitch and Prokofiev. I love the concertos of both but not so much the symphonies. Prokofiev's 1st symphony is really good but the rest are difficult for me. Each have many other works that I love.
> 4. Stravinsky for The Rite, The Firebird, the violin concerto and a few others.
> 5. Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade is among my favorite Russian works and he has some other things that I listen to often.
> 6. Mussorgsky would be last for me from the list in the OP. His Pictures at an Exhibition is okay on piano but I like the orchestral version by Ravel better. I do love the Polovsian Dances.


Noting wrong with this .


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Mussorgsky, because he wrote three of my favorite pieces of Russian music - Boris Godunov, Khonvanshchina (Shostakovich orchestration) and Pictures at an Exhibition.

Rachmaninov, would be next, for the Variations and the Piano Concerto No. 2.

Those along with Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake and Sleeping beauty are the pieces I listen to the most.

I also love Rimsky-Korsakov's The Tsar's Bride and Sadko.

Shostakovich and Prokofiev are on the cusp of being too modern for me, although I love Prokofiev's Semyon Kotko, Cinderella and Romeo & Juliet. I do love Shostakovich's Lady MacBeth - crazy work that is.

Stravinsky is too out there for me, although occasionally I will listen to The Firebird.

At the moment though, I cannot get enough of Glinka's A Life for the Tsar.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

GioCar said:


> Well, at least two imo:
> 
> Khovanshchina (unfinished - completed by Rimsky-Korsakov, revised by Shostakovich, some later revisions by Ravel and Stravinsky)
> Reference recording:
> ...


I would have to give Gergiev the reference recording for Khovanshchina. It is one of my favorite works, not just Russian works, one of my favorite works period. Gergiev, while using the Shostakovich orchestra, eliminates music Shostakovich wrote himself. The recording is fantastic as well. Well conducted, well sung and well played. The Abbado is nice, but it also includes the Stravinsky ending, which while I love listening to it, de-Mussorgskyfies it, IMO.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Jerome;1154494Mussorgsky would be last for me from the list in the OP. His Pictures at an Exhibition is okay on piano but I like the orchestral version by Ravel better. I do love the Polovsian Dances.[/QUOTE said:


> I usually prefer composers own versions, but Pictures is my big exception. As a lover of piano music, the orchestral version is preferred to me. Ravel did an amazing job in retaining the Russianness of the piece. For years, I hadn't even know it was originally a piano version - for years.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Bortniansky
Arensky
Taneyev
Mussorgsky
Rimsky-Korsakov
Tchaikovsky
Stravinsky
Glinka
Prokofiev
Rachmaninoff

That's six, right?

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Here goes:

Rachmaninov - for the piano concerti, symphonies, preludes & etudes, chamber music, song settings, just the lot.

Mussorgsky - for Pictures (his version), Boris, Kovanshchina, songs

Shostakovich - for some of the symphonies, piano concerti 1&2, viola sonata, piano preludes & Fugues

Borodin - for 2nd Symphony, Prince Igor, Steppes of Central Asia, and for being a decent bloke

Tchaikovsky - for symphonies 4 & 5, 1st Piano concerto, violin concerto, The Seasons

Glinka - for Life of the Tsar, Russlan & Ludmilla, and for inspiring at least some of the above.

Highly subjective, and I already feel guilty not to have included Rimsky-Korsakov, but Glinka just nosed ahead.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

No necessary order:

Prokofiev--Really like his modern romantic side. Fifth Symphony one of my all around favorites + Romeo and Juliet, "Classical" Symphony, Violin Concerto No.2, Piano Concertos 2 & 3
Rachmaninoff--More romantic than but not necessarily preferred over Prokofiev. Compelling, attractive Second Symphony & 3rd Piano Concerto
Tchaikovsky--Beauty, dynamic excitement, bittersweet drama
Borodin--Marvelous melody, and OH that gorgeous String Quartet No.2
Rimsky-Korsakov---extremely musical with colorful fantasy
Stravinsky--original and fascinating


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Rachmaninoff
Borodin
Tchaikovsky
Stravinsky
Prokofiev

In that order.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love the Russians! Authors of much of classical music's greatest ballet scores, piano music, symphonies, and operas. Not to mention concertos and chamber works.

Stravinsky
Prokofiev
Mussorgsky
Shostakovich
Tchaikovsky 
Rimsky-Korsakov
Rachmaninov
Borodin
Gubaidulina
Schnittke


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Prokofiev, Shostakovich and Tchaikovsky first among equals.

Then just under them, Stravinsky, thanks to Le Sacre, Petrushka and L'histoire du soldat.

I don't care for Mussorgsky or Rimsky-Korsakov.

Spare me your cards and letters.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The only one I have spent much time listening to is Mussorgsky and I like his music a lot. Just got into Russian music recently, mostly opera, and so perhaps will find more in the future. I do have Prokofiev’s Betrothal in a Monastery on DVD to watch. It promises to be a rollicking fun time as is Rossini's Barber of Seville.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay if im correct in no particular order i name the six rokofiev, Stravinsky, mussorgsky, rimsky-Korsakov, shostakovitch, tchaikovsky.
> 
> Who are your favorite of this list
> 
> ...


You are missing the most important Russian composer of all times..... Scriabin.....


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

When thinking of Russian Composers, I think
Tchaikovsky 
Rachmaninov
Shostakovich.

Of course, love most of them but those three come to mind!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Stravinsky
Shostakovich

Prokofieff

definitely the 3 greats of 20th Russian composers...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Where would we be--where would I be without The Russians? Mostly love 'em all, but with both strong preferences and studied aversions to selections within the output of each. Overall, my respect and appreciation is highest for Prokofiev, both for the high quality of much of his enormous output, but for its variety and excellence in so many genres. Plus he bridges the gap between the 19th and 20th centuries more successfully than his two primary peers, Stravinsky and Shostakovich, IMHO. I believe more of his work will be widely heard a hundred years from now than that of those other two. After P comes Rachmaninoff, who has an amazingly high ratio of beloved, immortal works in his ouvré considering how small it is, especially following his decision to earn his daily crust as a pianist (one of the greatest of all time?). R's idol and early patron Tchaikovsky comes next, with many fine choices, though a somewhat more uneven output. Shostakovich and Stravinsky are tied, following. And Rimsky is the final sixth, mostly for his magical opera music (I listen to the suites therefrom) and we must acknowledge his service to music by his influence over both Stravinsky and Respighi. But all the Russians that I've heard have written very special music--must be something in the "little water" _(vodka)_.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

My list is also same old same old, and in no particular order:

Tchaikovsky: because he is most truly for everybody. And he delivers. No cheap tricks. Who doesn't love Tchaikovsky? I never tire of *The Nutcracker* or *Eugene Onegin*.

Stravinsky: also a crowd pleaser but with an acerbic quality that is bracing. *Rite of Spring*, of course, but *The Soldier's Tale*, *Renard*, and *Apollo Musagetes* are also among my favorites

Prokofiev: wonderfully prolific and versatile, wrote great movie music as well as chamber and symphonic masterpieces. His *5th Symphony* is what drew me into symphonic music as a teenager, and that on first hearing.

Glazunov: for all his output but especially because I love *The Seasons* for personal associations that mean much to me.

Rimsky Korsakov: for everything of his, plus his services to music, and most recently for me, the loopy *Tale of the Tsar Sultan*.

Mussorgsky: My favorite operatic music of them all is *Boris Godunov*, original orchestration, with all scenes, and *Khovanshchina*, also in original orchestration (where possible), both acceptable in Rimsky Korsakov or Shostakovich versions.

This from someone a passionate Wagnerian, Verdi worshipper and opera nut in general, but something about the Russian classics touches me deeply like no other, especially those two operas. It's like the soul of Russia laid bare, and why that touches me so, I have no idea.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Prokofiev and Shostakovich get most of my listening time now, along with Schnittke and Miaskovsky. Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff I know so well (except some of the operas) that I no longer spend much time listening to them. I like Mussorgsky a lot, R-K and Borodin less.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

1. Tchaikovsky- His melodies you just can't forget, and no one can beat his range of emotions and feelings. 
2. Rimsky-Korsakov- If this was who do you think is the greatest of the Russian masters, he would be last. But my second-favorite would be him- his orchestrating is brilliant, And I love _Scheherazade, Russian Easter Festival Overture, _ and the Second Symphony. _Cappriccio Espagnol _ is nice but doesn't hold me as much as other Spain-inspired pieces like Ravel's _Rapsodie Espagnole._
3. Stravinsky- _Rite of Spring, Pulcinella, Petrushka, The Firebird and the violin concerto are all great, and his musical personality is unmistakable.
4. Prokofiev- The fifth symphony is genius, and the third piano concerto is my favorite piano concerto of the 20th century (other than perhaps the Ravel G Major). The two violin concertos are great as well.
5. Shostakovitch- I wasn't listening to a lot of his music until recently, when I got into the first violin concerto. When I heard the fifth, seventh, and ninth symphonies I've decided he's definitely growing on me. But still, he's not at the level of Tchaikovsky or Rimsky-Korsakov.
6. Mussorgsky- I like Pictures at an Exhibition but really nothing else._


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tchaikov6 said:


> 6. Mussorgsky- I like _Pictures at an Exhibition_ but really nothing else.


You should check out Boris Godunov. And if you are not into opera, at least check out the Symphonic Synthesis from Boris Godunov, arranged by Stokowski.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

There are several favourite composers, who I like equally for the different aspects they bring to their music sometimes for completely opposite characrteristics.. Emotional and melodious - Tchaikovsky or more cerebral, sans sentiments and not melodious in the sense Tchaikovsky's music is, so it is Stravinsky and Prokofiev. No one can have it all, especially if it means opposites. So my main favourites are Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Medtner, Tchaikovsky who's music I loved since before I could walk and Rachmaninov. Schostakovitch is borderline favourite, will get there in time maybe.
I haven't heard enough Mussorgsky and Rimsky-Korsakov for then to be favourites. Project for later perhaps.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The six nominated in #1 except for R-K: in his place Rachmaninov


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I love all six of the masters listed in the original post. But I wouldn't want to be without Scriabin & Rachmaninov as well! 

If I were forced to pick just one as my favorite, I would probably go with *Shostakovich*.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

SHOSTAKOVITCH, in capital letters: wonderful symphonies (love 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14) film, jazz and dance music, concerts (I'm now listening cello concert n1) quartets... Almost everything.

PROKOFIEv and TCHAIKOVSKy. all their symphonies (Tchaikovsky's 4,5 and 6 are superb), piano and violín concertos, suites and ballet music (PROKOFIEv' s Romeo and Juliet and cinderella, and all three by Tchaikovsky). 

i like Stravinsky, but his music Is not so often in my cd player.

Mussorgsky Is OK.

Rimsky Is a good orchestrator. scherezade was the first classical music I ever listened to. But, as I see it (I don't want to say 'in my opinion'), he lacks originality and sense of innovation. everything sound well, but I'm incapable of getting excited (his music doesn't move me).

Rachmaninov's music is over-sweet for me, even though I like it.

Scriabin: I've got The symphonies (Muti) but I haven't gone into detail about them.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

For me, the choice is simple.

1. Stravinsky




The rest...


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

lluissineu said:


> SHOSTAKOVITCH, in capital letters: wonderful symphonies (love 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14) film, jazz and dance music, concerts (I'm now listening cello concert n1) quartets... Almost everything.
> 
> PROKOFIEv and TCHAIKOVSKy. all their symphonies (Tchaikovsky's 4,5 and 6 are superb), piano and violín concertos, suites and ballet music (PROKOFIEv' s Romeo and Juliet and cinderella, and all three by Tchaikovsky).
> 
> ...


You should try Rimsky-Korsakov's operas (Sadko, Mlada, The Golden Cockerel, Invisible City of Kitezh), and his symphonies (Antar for instance).

As for Rachmaninoff, his music tends to be melancholic and even mawkish. His piano music and songs are compelling testaments to that. His operas (The Miserly Knight for example) are gripping. As for his symphonies, well, the First is anything but sweet.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Prokofiev is definitely my favorite. As much as he is respected I think he is still a little underrated. One of the all time greats in my opinion.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Florestan said:


> You should check out Boris Godunov. And if you are not into opera, at least check out the Symphonic Synthesis from Boris Godunov, arranged by Stokowski.


Songs and Dances of Death, either in the original or the Shostakovich orchestration, is a very powerful experience


----------

